# Shop / Man Cave Setup Help



## BCF150 (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm looking to setup a simple, cost effective system in my shop. The shop is 20x24 so as far as space it's a fairly large room. I have a 2 channel Onkyo receiver (TX-8255?) that provides 50W at 8 ohms and 100W at 4 ohms.

I bought a cheap set of Sony 3-way bookshelfs, but they just aren't working out. They have decent highs, muddy midrange, and no apparent bass. I wasn't expecting miracles, but hoped the 8" midbass would do better than it has.

So I'm looking for suggestions for a 2.1 setup powered by the Onkyo. I would like to stay with bookshelfs b/c I have them mounted on the walls. I'm not set in stone on a budget, but sub $400 for the mains would be best.

So far I've looked at:

Axiom Audio M3v2
Polk Audio RTiA3
SVSound SBS-01
SVSound SCS-01
Infinty Beta 20

I would of course pair these with a small sub, so just looking for something capable of besting the Sony's.

Also looked at some of the designs on Parts Express, mostly the ones including the Dayton rs woofers


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Go to a pawn shop in a college town about this time of year........ go nuts. Don't spend 400 bucks in a shop... it is a man cave afterall...... If my JENSEN 15" 3 WAY SPEWAKERS, caught on fire today I'd be fine with that. 

PE has some BIC 15" monsters on sale free shipping, they also have a couple other designs by them ffor cheap, cheap, cheap. 

It's a shop, they are going to go to hell from sawdust, etc.


----------



## sunnych (Jul 3, 2009)

400 bucks yak


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

I think Chad has a great idea with the pawn shop as my local one always has all kinds of speakers that look to be priced well (I don't think they know what they have most of the time) Craigslist has been another gold mine for me lately with the economy as it is (mainly for tools) and a quick check in my area shows tons of speakers for sale.

BTW, my man cave is receiving a new system that will be all car audio including Hybrid Audio components and an 8W7 powered by a Pioneer 4 channel amp on a Cascade power supply.  (just need to get a headunit and I'll be set )


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

College town pawn shops rule this time of year.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I prefer just before Christmas break and summer break 

Yard sale score of the year was a set of Cerwin Vega D3's for 10 bucks... I had to re-foam them.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Or if you really want new stuff and like to build Parts Express: Featured Categories This matches your Onkyo http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=302-857


----------



## BCF150 (Jan 18, 2008)

The pawn shop idea would be great. Unfortunately I don’t live close enough to a college town to take the risk of riding down there and taking the change that one of their pawn shops will have what I’m looking for.

Marv, your response had me laughing. You suggested I search the pawn shops and then you detail your high end setup. I laughed because my common sense (pawn shop) always gets overruled by my Tim Taylor side (more is the solution).

I actually saw a post on here where a member used a car HU, 2 PDX amps, custom bookshelf speakers and sub, all powered off a pyramid supply. It was a sweet looking setup. I would love to see yours when it’s completed.

I’ve actually found my solution though. Cerwin Vega still makes the old school speaker towers with 12, dual 12, and even dual 15 woofers, all with horn loaded tweeters. Powered off a professional audio amp, they should rock my little shop. I still have to work around the RCA connection on my receiver and the balanced connection on the PA amps.

The speakers shouldn’t see any damage in my shop as it’s more of a retreat/ hobby zone, than a woodworking shop. I usually do most of my building/ wood working outside as I don’t have much floor space once you factor in cabinets, storage shelves, atv, lawn mower, etc.

That’s part of the reason I’m looking for more/better output. I would like to be able to listen to them while I’m working outside. Plus it’s always nice to piss off the neighbors, who by the way just cut down all your red-tips because they “thought they were on their side of the property line”


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

srsly, look around a bit

10 bucks



















20 bucks after that, grand total 30 bucks......










I gave them to my kid, my wife now hates us both.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Mr Marv said:


> BTW, my man cave is receiving a new system that will be all car audio including *Hybrid Audio components and an 8W7* powered by a Pioneer 4 channel amp on a Cascade power supply.  (just need to get a headunit and I'll be set )


That'll keep you going


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

BCF150,
U can buy premade cables for this problem 

I still have to work around the *RCA connection on my receiver and the balanced connection on the PA amps*


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

a$$hole said:


> I still have to work around the *RCA connection on my receiver and the balanced connection on the PA amps*


piece of cake.


----------



## javig999 (Oct 15, 2007)

I recently moved my setup out to the garage. In a much larger room the low freq output of my mains definitely took a hit, but I have a big sub. While I was waiting for a 50' cable to ship for the big sub, I hooked up a Onkyo HTIB woofer I had lying around - 8" ported enclosure, 100 watts. Made all the difference in the world! Plenty of output and depth in conjunction with my mains. I am sure you can find a comparable sub for a song on ebay or CL, and have plenty left over. 

Best of luck!


----------

